# Moveable/stackable wood boxes made from pallets?



## Philbo (Jul 12, 2014)

Anybody got any good pics or helpful advice for making boxes to hold firewood from scrap pallets? I'm tired of stacking…I had a stack of about 8 cords of wood (all for one customer) seasoning and about 2/3 of it fell over after a really heavy rain last weekend. Now I'm looking at it thinking there's no way I'm touching it anymore than I have to at this point.

My idea/goal is to build boxes that could, if need be, be picked up with pallet forks on a larger farm tractor and put on the back of a flatbed. Ideally would hold 1/2 cord of 16" splits tossed in. No stacking. I've done a bit of rough math and experimenting and it seems that 1/2 cord stacked is 64 cu ft, then 1/2 cord loosely tossed is about 85-90 cu ft.

That would be 2 48"x40" pallets held together somehow as the floor base, with 3 sides (either 40" or 48" tall depending on which side) That should hold 1/2 cord tossed, right? I just wonder how much bracing would be needed to hold together the bottom 2 pallets as the base if it were to be picked up on forks (full of wood) and loaded on a truck...

I'm going to build one like that as a trial run and brace it adequately with scrap lumber/2x4s/whatever I have on hand and see how it goes. I have basically unlimited access to free pallets as they come in each week.

I don't have access to a tractor w/ forks where the wood is currently, but it would be great to be able to use these boxes in the future should that option come up for ease of transport. I bring in about 1/2 cord of fresh split wood each week, sometimes more and, I will be delivering a 1/2 cord of cook wood once a week, every week for the foreseeable future. Really trying to really make this more efficient and cut down on handling wherever possible.

Also, how does green/freshly split wood season tossed into a pallet box (uncovered on top) compared to stacking. Will be in a high sun and wind location regardless and I split small, like avg no larger than 4" usually, but many times smaller.

Pic below - something akin to this but built with pallets that have less slats/more opening for better air flow. Maybe about this size or slightly larger footprint.


----------



## zogger (Jul 12, 2014)

Never done it. I would think quarter cord sized with single pallets all around would be easier..but..never built one. Really no reason it couldn't work though. I'd nail pressure treated runners on the bottom if this is going to be stacked outside.


----------



## Philbo (Jul 12, 2014)

Yeah, 1/4 cord single pallet box would be easier for loading and assembly too probably, but I was trying to maximize my space and keep one week's worth all in one container. I have very limited flat space that I can set these up and want to be able to drive close enough to all of them to either toss wood from truck into box or vice versa. 1/4 cord boxes would mean that I'd have to make twice as many and would probably take up a bit more space than the 1/2 cord in 1 box, but I could be wrong.

Thanks for input!


----------



## GeeVee (Jul 13, 2014)

Maybe the IBC's would do it for you? The plastic "jug" can be discarded, loose sticks thrown in, and they can be stacked well. I dont know the volume. There are threads about "Totes". 

Or, You could try 6x6" reinforcing mesh for concrete driveways and sidewalks, rolled into a circle, hog ringed closed, and fence stapled down to a pallet. might not stack super well, but could. Member extraordinaire CANTOO has a pic of one he's been using, I believe he seasons wood in them loose stakce din a field and drives the pallet into his garage when needed.


----------



## farmer steve (Jul 13, 2014)

heres what i use.they are apple bins and holds about a 1/4 cord.+/- stacked . i cut 16" so i can get 2 rows and the middle filled.


----------



## cantoo (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks GeeVee. Seeing as I checked this thread you can tell I'm still looking for better methods. Now I'm looking for solutions for 4' long material for my OWB though. Here's a pic of my wire skids, they do work good and to unload them you can just unhook the wire and the splits will fall out, saves on a loader at the drop site. Oops, pic of my log arch. You can see how heavy wet wood is, 3' long I can lift but 4' is too heavy with nothing on the back.


----------



## sb47 (Jul 13, 2014)

I use these wire pallet toat baskets. They can be moved with a pallet jack or fork lift and can be stacked.
They hold a half face cord.
There all galvanized steel and wont rot or rust.
They also allow air flow to get around the wood.
There cheap too. I paid 10 bucks each.


----------



## zogger (Jul 13, 2014)

sb47 said:


> I use these wire pallet toat baskets. They can be moved with a pallet jack or fork lift and can be stacked.
> They hold a half face cord.
> There all galvanized steel and wont rot or rust.
> They also allow air flow to get around the wood.
> There cheap too. I paid 10 bucks each.



Those are cool. I have looked around here, can't find any cheap, they are going for 50 to 100 bucks apiece. My boss has a few but uses them to hold junk electric motors, and other assorted folderol. Once he has a significant flatbed truck load of metal, he scraps them out, keeping the baskets of course.


----------



## arboreusogre (Aug 31, 2014)

Everyone here has obviously figured out ways to work smarter instead of harder. I live in the city and have been making use of free pallet crates from tile stores for the last ten years. They usually come from other parts of the world so they are various shapes, sizes and quality construction but they're FREE. I've got one store that saves me the best ones. I split, load, stack and store everything in the back of my property on several feet of wood chips and move up to the house with bobcat in October. The bottoms of the pallet crates begin to fall apart after a couple years being stored on the wood chips. I used to use a layer of flat pallets for the base to extend the useful life of the pallet crates but when the tile store started ASKING me to take crates I stopped that practice. When the crates are past their useful life we burn them in an outdoor fire pit. For years I have been on the look out for the galvanized totes but haven't had the good fortune to find them for any price let alone $10. For years I have stored the wood in the open air but we have had an unusually wet summer this year. Currently I am collecting ideas and plans for a timber frame storage shed for all the wood; open on all sides with a roof to shed the rain. Has to be big enough and sturdy enough to allow for the bobcat to get in and get the pallets.


----------



## zogger (Aug 31, 2014)

arboreusogre said:


> Everyone here has obviously figured out ways to work smarter instead of harder. I live in the city and have been making use of free pallet crates from tile stores for the last ten years. They usually come from other parts of the world so they are various shapes, sizes and quality construction but they're FREE. I've got one store that saves me the best ones. I split, load, stack and store everything in the back of my property on several feet of wood chips and move up to the house with bobcat in October. The bottoms of the pallet crates begin to fall apart after a couple years being stored on the wood chips. I used to use a layer of flat pallets for the base to extend the useful life of the pallet crates but when the tile store started ASKING me to take crates I stopped that practice. When the crates are past their useful life we burn them in an outdoor fire pit. For years I have been on the look out for the galvanized totes but haven't had the good fortune to find them for any price let alone $10. For years I have stored the wood in the open air but we have had an unusually wet summer this year. Currently I am collecting ideas and plans for a timber frame storage shed for all the wood; open on all sides with a roof to shed the rain. Has to be big enough and sturdy enough to allow for the bobcat to get in and get the pallets.



Stack the crates on plastic pallets.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Aug 31, 2014)

I build mine out of 2x4's as they are pretty much FREE here...






I designed it to hold 1/2 cord in two rows, that way, for longer term storage, air can get to both ends of the firewood and any moisture that is in the stack, has some place to go,






They fill fast, or I can split right into them and they are easy to move with the tractor,






They go together fast, are "stackable" and I'm betting they will last a looong time...

SR


----------



## bigremovals (Aug 31, 2014)

sb47 said:


> I use these wire pallet toat baskets. They can be moved with a pallet jack or fork lift and can be stacked.
> They hold a half face cord.
> There all galvanized steel and wont rot or rust.
> They also allow air flow to get around the wood.
> There cheap too. I paid 10 bucks each.


where did you get those at


----------



## STLfirewood (Aug 31, 2014)

I built these out of scrap pipe and hog panels. They hold 2/3 of a cord loose. I slide them into the kiln. The front gate swings so I can dump the out.


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Aug 31, 2014)

I've made a few out of pallets. They work pretty good.


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 3, 2014)

I found out today that ibc are stackable, but I don't think my lawn tractor could put up a loaded one.


----------



## svk (Sep 3, 2014)

FLRA_Dave said:


> I've made a few out of pallets. They work pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 365913


This is what I'd recommend too. @FLRA_Dave did you tie the end walls together across the back with another 2x4"?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 3, 2014)

XSKIER said:


> I found out today that ibc are stackable, but I don't think my lawn tractor could put up a loaded one.



I've been to Randy's in Bad Axe before.


----------



## Philbo (Sep 3, 2014)

To update this thread for anyone interested, I've been making these recently. Pretty quick and relatively cheap to make. If I could find the empty tote containers (stackable) for super cheap like some of y'all, I'd probably go that route. Stackable would be nice.

4' tall, 4"x2" spacing welded wire (12 or 14 gauge, I think) Fencing staples used to secure to pallet and currently zip ties used to hold fencing together in an oval, but I'll probably switch to metal, t-post style clips or something. My estimation is roughly 1/3 cord can fit tossed in. I haven't had to unload any yet, as I just started filling them within the last month. Time will tell, but I think it'll go pretty smooth. I can reach all but the bottom foot, then I'll just cut the zip ties and reach in from the side. If I get loader capability, I can load these onto flatbed and strap down for delivery.


----------



## XSKIER (Sep 3, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've been to Randy's in Bad Axe before.


Yes, well stocked place. Over 70K 22lr in stock, crazy!


----------



## FLRA_Dave (Sep 4, 2014)

svk said:


> This is what I'd recommend too. @FLRA_Dave did you tie the end walls together across the back with another 2x4"?


I don't think they were 2x4, as they were also salvaged from pallets, but close enough.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 4, 2014)

Subbed.....I need a tractor to move stuff around. I envy you guys with all of your equipment. Great ideas on here for sure.


----------



## svk (Sep 4, 2014)

FLRA_Dave said:


> I don't think they were 2x4, as they were also salvaged from pallets, but close enough.
> 
> View attachment 366663


Got it. Looks good.


----------



## captjack (Sep 6, 2014)

I welded this one together out of angle - used psi treated lumber for floor and 3/4 plywood for sides - its 4x4x5 it holds a little over a 1/2 cord I have a smaller one for the pallet forks on the loader. I just load them up from the shed and drop them in the garage. Then take big plastic bins and bring wood into the house as needed - works great for my set up


----------



## TBrown (Sep 7, 2014)

I just started using steel totes. I figure 3 1/2 totes equals one cord. Full of half seasoned oak they are just over what I can pick up without helping with the loader. Next one I am going to try seasoned oak. This year I am going to try to fill enough with my less than great wood for the shop. Next spring plan to fill enough for shop and house. Thinking 20 totes. Picture is of dry pine and some popple.


----------



## zogger (Sep 7, 2014)

TBrown said:


> I just started using steel totes. I figure 3 1/2 totes equals one cord. Full of half seasoned oak they are just over what I can pick up without helping with the loader. Next one I am going to try seasoned oak. This year I am going to try to fill enough with my less than great wood for the shop. Next spring plan to fill enough for shop and house. Thinking 20 totes. Picture is of dry pine and some popple.



I absolutely think those are the way to go if you have access to a lot of them for cheap. 

The only thing better might just be a ton of steel mesh floor trailers, cut, split, throw in trailer, park. Go get another trailer. Burn season, drag one over by the door. heh.


----------



## TBrown (Sep 7, 2014)

Filled a tote with seasoned oak. No problems lifting and moving with the 850 deere. I can get the totes for $15 each and have sold the poly tanks for $15 each so far.


----------



## blades (Sep 8, 2014)

Dang tote are $25 ea or more around here. $30 mimimum with bottle in it.


----------



## NSMaple1 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cheapest I've seen them here is $150, I think. Crazy. Would love to find some for $15.


----------



## Philbo (Sep 8, 2014)

They normally go for around $50-100 each in these parts. If they were under $20, I'd be buying all I could get my hands on and stacking em everywhere!


----------



## Philbo (Sep 8, 2014)

TBrown said:


> Filled a tote with seasoned oak. No problems lifting and moving with the 850 deere. I can get the totes for $15 each and have sold the poly tanks for $15 each so far.


What is the 850 rated to lift with 3 pt? 1/3 cord of seasoned oak likely weighs 1600-1900# by my internet research and estimation, but I wonder what your oak tote really weighs. Either way, that's great that it'll lift her no prob! Do you have any counter weight on the front end besides just a empty bucket?


----------



## TBrown (Sep 8, 2014)

Philbo said:


> What is the 850 rated to lift with 3 pt? 1/3 cord of seasoned oak likely weighs 1600-1900# by my internet research and estimation, but I wonder what your oak tote really weighs. Either way, that's great that it'll lift her no prob! Do you have any counter weight on the front end besides just a empty bucket?


I'd say its just under 1500 pounds. I don't have a problem with front counterbalance, the pressure relief kicks in with greener oak.


----------

